# pics of my work bench and tools



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought I would post some pictures of some of my machinery and my workbench I made . I retired i 1996 and my own workbench and some cabinets in the garage and my wood shop . I used to have a small garage and tore it down and had a new 26 by 40 garage my wood shop is 16 by 26 in the back of the new garage . I made a drying shed and my brother in law gave me a bunch of logs from his farm to get me going at retirement . Now people give me logs and I have the Amish to saw them for 20 cents a foot and I got my own drying shed . But I have found out it is best to stack it outside with a burlap around the stack to keep the sun off and this also slows dow yhe drying you don't want it to dry too fast .Keep some metal roofing on top to keep rain off.I could show a pic of that later . The pics of my garage side of the built in cabinets was right after I got them all done . It don't look quite like that now .Gene


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

The old Delta unisaw I don't have now that was before I got my Saw Stop


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I didn't see your second post Gene until after I looked at all of your tools. I was getting ready to ask about the Delta saw and having 2 table saws when I read your second post. 

Nice looking shop filled with some high dollar tools.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Nice shop there, Gene.

My shop needs some of your bottom cabinets, bad.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You seem to have a lot of vices or is it vises?


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

In Gene's case, it would be vises. I think.....:laugh:


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Great pictures, Thanks. It looks like a very comfortable workplace.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a small shop and really like the space you have in yours. Good choice of tools. How do you like your Bosch Compound "sliding" miter saw? The sliding mechanism really cuts the space requirement, but it wasn't available in the 10 inch size. Is it as solid as the one with slider bars? I am also thinking about the SawStop, but won't really have the bucks for it until AFTER California outlaws everything else. I also have the Powermatic jointer, a really hefty and precise machine! Thanks for sharing your pictures, you've really done a nice job.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice shop! What's your band saw model?


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

These cabinets are my first try at raised panel doors on the bottom


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes I made the bench my self and the top is 3 inch thick hardwood the legs are 4x4 pine I thoubht I needed these vices but I put them on before I new where I was going to put it . When I got it doneit was very heavy I made it movable by using a cam lifting device I made with one on each end with a lever to step with my foot raises it up on to casters . But I never move though.


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

I did those before I had put much in there


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

I really like the Bosch miter saw I have never used one with the tubes to slide on but this really works great.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great looking shop. I like how you used the space to the right of the tablesaw, great minds think alike


----------

